# Service und Support > Testforum >  Datein kopieren

## ursus47

PSMA PET/CT vom 20.07.2020Methodik
Nach Beratung, Aufklärung und schriftlicher Einverständniserklärung erfolgte die Untersuchung an einem MehrzeilenPET/CT, Nach Anfertigung des Topogramms zur Untersuchungsplanung wurde zunächst eine Ganzkörper-CT
(Schädelbasis bis proximaler Oberschenkel) nach oraler und intravenöser Kontrastmittel-Gabe akquiriert (venöse
Untersuchungsphase). Die PET-Messung erfolgte 120 min nach i. v.-Injektion des Tracers (IBF)PSMA-1007 und 20
mg Furosemid. Zusätzlich wurde eine low-dose CT des Thorax in Inspirationslage akquiriert. Digitale qualitative und
quantitative Bildauswertung mittels computergestützter 3D-Bildanalyse.
Befund
Es liegen mehrere Voraufnahmen zum Vergleich vor, die letzte PSMA -PEllc-f vom 23.05.2019.
PSMA-PET/CT mit kontrastmittelgestützter CT; die Bildangaben beziehen sich auf die Sequenz 202:
Hals:
Aufhärtungsartefakte durch metallischen Zahnersatz. Physiologische, intensive und symmetrische
Nuklidanreicherung der Speicheldrüsen. Symmetrische, unauffällige Darstellung der Halsweichteile, Kein Nachweis
von mehrspeichernden oder pathologisch vergrößeten Lymphknoten zeruikal.
Ihorax:
Kein Nachweis mehrspeichernder oder pathologisch vergrößerter Lymphknoten thorakal. Kein Pleura- oder
Perikarderguss. Kein Nachweis einer zentralen Lungenafterienembolie. Keine pulmonalen Mehrspeicherungen oder
suspekte pulmonale Rundherde. Keine pneumonischen Infiltrate.
Abdomen/Becken:
Homogene, unauffällige Nuklidbelegung der parenchymatösen Oberbauchorgane. Homogenes etwas
minderkontrastiertes Leberparenchym bei Fibrose ohne Nachweis metastasensuspekter Herde, die aus der MRT
bekannte Raumforderungen Lebersegment iI lässt sich hier nicht nachweisen. Bekanntes Nebennierenadenom
rechts unverändet. Verdacht auf Z.n. Cholezystektomie bei Clipmaterial am Leberhilus. Unauffällige Darstellung des
Pankreas bei einzelnen Fettinseln und der Milz. Physiologische, intensive Nuklidbelegung des Nierenparenchyms.
Kein Harnaufstau. Unspezifische, moderate, teils akzentuierte Aktivitätsbelegung multipler Dünndarmschlingen
Ileostoma im rechten Unterbauch nach Colektomie. Regrediente noch moderate Nuklidanreicherungen der Prostata.
Kein Aszites. Einzelne moderat nuklidanreichernde Lymphknoten inguinal beidseits und parailiakal extern rechts
ohne pathologische Vergrößerung. Keine mehrspeichernde oder pathologisch vergrößerte Lymphknoten mesenterial
und retroperitoneal.
Muskuloskelettal :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: ie vorbestehenden ossären Nuklidanreicherungen nun mit Progredienz, exemplarisch im dorsalen Os ilium linksohne anatomisches Korrelat in der Computetomographie (PET 189) mit einem SUVmax von 12,9 g/ml, vormals 7,8g/ml. Weitere mehrere kleinere deutliche Nuklidmehranreicherung im lateralen Os ilium rechts (PET 185), imProcessus spinosus LWK 3 (PET 168), diffus in den Rippen exemplarisch Costa 3 lateral (PET 59) in Costa 6dorsolateral (PET 85) und in Costa 5 ventral (PET 101), in Processus spinosus BWK 2 (PET 49) und im rechtsdorsalen BWK 2 (PET 48). Darüberhinaus geringe Skoliose der unteren LWS mit multisegmentalenVakuumphänomen der Bandseheiben sowie Spondylosis deformans. Antibiotikakette im linken Femur; iatrogen nachOsteomyelitis,Beurteilung1. Größen reg red iente Prostata m it rücklä ufiger PSMA-Expresdion.2. Moderate PSMA-Expression inguinaler und rechts parailiakal externer Lymphknoten.3. Progrediente malignomtypische PSMA-Expression mehrerer ossärer Metastasen ohne eindeutiges Korrelat in derComputertomographie.

----------


## ursus47

testen schief gegangen

----------

